# Pressemeldung: Faszination Angeln – die Angel- und Freizeitmesse in den Emslandhallen



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Faszination Angeln – die Angel- und Freizeitmesse in den Emslandhallen​*
Am 21. und 22. Februar 2009 öffnet die große Angel- und Freizeitmesse Faszination Angeln erstmalig in den Emslandhallen/Lingen ihre Pforten. Veranstaltet wird die Verkaufsmesse vom Salmo Verlag Lingen unter der Schirmherrschaft des Jahr Top Special Verlages Hamburg und seinen Angelmagazinen.

*Aussteller und Programm*
Die Besucher der Emslandhallen dürfen sich auf ein besonders abwechslungsreiches Programm freuen: ein Schwerpunkt sind Händler aus den Bereichen Flussfischen und Angeln in stehenden Gewässern. Alle Sparten dieses Angelns, ob die Großfischjagd auf Karpfen, Hecht und Wels, oder die leichte Angelei auf Friedfische, bieten dem Besucher ein breites Spektrum.
Neben bekannten Händlern der Region gibt es Aussteller aus ganz Deutschland, die ihre Angebote vorstellen. Rutenbauer bieten ihre Produktpaletten an, genauso wie Outdoor-Ausrüster und Köderhersteller. Auf vielen Ständen werden bekannte Spezialisten ansprechbar sein, Welt- und Europameister halten gerne ein Fachgespräch mit dem Messebesucher.
Meeresangler werden Hersteller und Händler finden, die ihrem Hobby die Grundlage bieten. Auch in diesem Bereich ist das Angebot reichhaltig.
In einem gesonderten Teil der Halle geht es um das Fliegenfischen. Hier gibt es Aussteller aus einer Sparte der Angelei, die gemeinhin für ästhetische, kunstvolle Bewegungsabläufe steht. Einige Meister der Zunft geben ihre Künste zum Besten, u.a. werden der Münchner Thomas Wölfle, Taki Alvanos aus Hamburg und der bekannte Autor Bernd Kuleisa für erstaunte Gesichter sorgen.

Die wichtigsten deutschen Angelmagazine Blinker, FliegenFischen, Kutter & Küste, Angelwoche und Esox präsentieren sich mit eindrucksvollen Ständen. Beim Magazin Blinker können Besucher aufregende Kämpfe mit Großfischen an der Drillmaschine erleben – das ist (fast) wie richtiges Angeln!

Große Reiseveranstalter bringen überzeugende Offerten mit in die Emslandhallen. Der Nordland Experte Din Tur verlost dabei auf seinem Stand eine Reise ins Angeltraumland Norwegen im Wert von 750 €!

Aber auch die Gemeinden des Emslandes werden ihre Angebotsvielfalt im Bereich „Angeln und Freizeit“ aufzeigen.

*Beeindruckende Vorträge*
Bekannte Persönlichkeiten der Angelszene bringen fachliche Kompetenz auf den Punkt. In einem großen Vortragsraum wird an beiden Messetagen folgendes Rednerprogramm angeboten:
·	  9.15 	AuWa Thiemann: Angeln mit dem Spirulino
·	10.15 	Sebastian Rose: Meeresangeln mit neuesten Methoden
·	11.00 	Michael Biberacher (Team Mustad): Modernes Karpfenangeln
·	11.45	Thomas Wölfle: Fliegenfischen in Bayern
·	12.30	Michael Kahlstadt (Exori): Erfolgreiches Angeln am Forellensee im Frühjahr
·	13.15	AuWa Thiemann: Angeln mit dem Spirulino
·	14.15	Anja Kempf: Fischpräparationen
·	14.45	Marko Beck (Nationalmannschaft): Friedfischangeln
·	15.30	Michael Werner (Magazin FliegenFischen): Fliegenfischen auf Meerforellen
·	16.15	Arne Seiberlich: Karpfen- und Welsangeln in heimischen Gewässern
·	17.00	Thilo Weis: Angelreisen mit Schwerpunkt Norwegen und Island	

*Tolles Rahmenprogramm*
Nicht nur ambitionierte Petrijünger werden sich auf der Faszination Angeln wohlfühlen, denn auch für ein großartiges Rahmenprogramm ist gesorgt.
Die Falkner Uwe Demmer und Wolfgang Niedenzu sind im Osnabrücker Raum bekannt für ihre erstklassigen Greifvogel-Shows. Ihr Revier ist an diesem Wochenende die Emslandhalle, in der sie je 2 x pro Nachmittag die Schönheit des Falkensports aufzeigen.

Einen Besuch wert ist ebenso die große Boot- und Caravanschau: die Firmen Skipperland und Camping van Wieren bieten herrliche Einblicke in ihre Angebote.

Weiterhin gibt es Aktivitäten auf dem Stand des Kanu-Klettercamp Lingen und Kanuclub Lingen. Außerdem finden Kinder und Jugendliche Spiel- und Sportgeräte vor, auf denen sie – auch ohne die Eltern – Spaß und Zerstreuung finden.

Die Angel- und Freizeitmesse Faszination Angeln ist eine echte Familien-Veranstaltung: der Eintrittspreis liegt für Erwachse bei 5 €, für Kinder bis 14 Jahre ist der Eintritt frei!

Das komplette Aussteller Verzeichnis, sowie weiterführende Infos, finden Sie unter:
www.angelmesse-lingen.de


----------



## Klaus-a. (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Faszination Angeln – die Angel- und Freizeitmesse in den Emslandha*

Danke,das ist doch mal eine Angelmesse.


----------



## ExoriLukas (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Faszination Angeln – die Angel- und Freizeitmesse in den Emslandha*

wird sicherlich ganz interesaant .. bin auch da .


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Faszination Angeln – die Angel- und Freizeitmesse in den Emslandha*

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig werd auch da sein#hGruß Pitti


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Faszination Angeln – die Angel- und Freizeitmesse in den Emslandha*

Dieses jahr war nicht so gut


----------

